# Happy Thanksgiving



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi, All, I'm from Canada and we're celebrating Thanksgiving today, and I wanted to take the time to wish you one, and to thank you for all your wonderful support over the past six months. This is a wonderful and generous community.

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike, Happy Thanksgiving!

Thanks for all the $1.99 specials you've been posting!  And thanks for being part of KindleBoards!

Betsy

(and thanks for not minding that I'm going to move this to Not Quite Kindle.  )


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian friends.


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy, and Happy Columbus Day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Mike, I'm building my full size replica of the Pinta as we "speak."  

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving Canada.


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Canada.


Cool! I didn't know we could do that!

Gobble, gobble!


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Mike.  We had our Thanksgiving dinner with our Michigan relatives in attendance on Sat. which  gives us "old" folks a couple of days to recover from all the turkey and pumpkin pie we scarfed down.  It finally stopped raining here, so it was a really nice day, not too chilly and lots of sunshine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those of us (including me) who didn't know much about Thanksgiving in Canada, a wikipedia article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving_%28Canada%29

Betsy


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

MMMMMMMMM.  I love pumpkin pie!  Do you guys up there in the Great White North have pumpkin pie at Thanksgiving?  If so, please eat a piece for me and I'll eat one for you next month on our Thanksgiving!  Have a great day!!


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

Betsy, that was a most interesting article.  I didn't know any history about Thanksgiving here in Canada except that it's a "Thanks to God" for a bountiful harvest and I would bet that very few Canadians know about how Thanksgiving actually got started in Canada.  Thank you for posting this, I learned something today that I never knew before.


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

I had no idea why we have Thanksgiving - in fact, I'd always adopted the US version of 'why'. Thanks for the article.

As for pumpkin pie - Absolutely - lemon pie too and lots of fresh whipped cream. At least this is the Caucasian version of Thanksgiving dinner, I suspect it's very different in some households here!

MFS


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!

All our snow birds (or as some prefer "seasonal visitors") will be here starting tomorrow, depending on if they drive or fly - traffic will quadruple at the minimum, but some of the Canadians are pretty nice folks so we like having them down.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!
I am so hungry for pie now ...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving, Canada!!  Do you all have a traditional meal like most of us here in the US have?  Turkey with all the trimmings and pies (It's all about the food).  I didn't know that there was a Thanksgiving holiday anywhere except in the US until this thread and I looked on my office calander and lo and behold it is listed!  I guess I just never thought about it.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Gobble Gobble to Canada.  Do you guys actually eat Turkey too?


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

Pretty much the exact same menu that you have in the States.  We had turkey, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, carrots, green bean casserole, cranberry sauce (thank you Ocean Spray), lots of stuffing and I made two pumpkin pies and one cherry pie, both with real whipped cream, still have 3 pieces of pumpkin pie for dinner for Hubby and me tonight.  I did mention all the appetizers that everyone ate before we sat down to dinner didn't I?  Ten people gorged themselves and the men repaired to the family room to snooze in front of the tv, while the women cleaned up.  Somehow, there is something wrong with that equation, especially when we get to plan it, peel it, stuff it, cook it, serve it and then clean up after it.  We'll be eating dinner again in about and hour, but this time it's going to be soup and a sandwich.  Easy fixin', easy clean up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds EXACTLY like ours, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ain't that the truth Betsy!  Down here turkey is so expensive, it is less expensive to go out so every other year that's what we do with a group.  This year is the year out - Woo Hoo (I am the turkey cooker LOL) Still get home in time for lots of football


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

IMO the best part of the whole thing is the leftover turkey for sandwiches.  I can hardly wait for the evening snack of turkey sandwiches with the leftover vegies from the relish tray, cranberry sauce and stuffing!  Yum yum


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Anyone like Turducken?  I kind of liked it, but it was so expensive!  I'm hoping someone will buy one and invite me over for dinner.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My brother made Turducken for Christmas one year.  He deboned each bird and assembled them together (looked just like a regular turkey when finished) way too much work for me.  I am not much of a duck fan but the chicken and turkey were OK (although I told him I liked it) he spent several hours preparing it.  I really hope he doesn't make it again this year as I prefer the traditional turkey.  I don't know how much he spent on it but I think it was the challenge of doing it that he really enjoyed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure I see the point...   I guess if you want to make all three but only have room for one in your oven... I prefer a reallllly big turkey and lots of side dishes.  Love T-day leftovers!!!

Betsy


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure I see the point...  I guess if you want to make all three but only have room for one in your oven... I prefer a reallllly big turkey and lots of side dishes. Love T-day leftovers!!!
> 
> Betsy


I guess it's like getting all three at once, like you said, and having to cook only one.



B-Kay 1325 said:


> My brother made Turducken for Christmas one year. He deboned each bird and assembled them together (looked just like a regular turkey when finished) way too much work for me. I am not much of a duck fan but the chicken and turkey were OK (although I told him I liked it) he spent several hours preparing it. I really hope he doesn't make it again this year as I prefer the traditional turkey. I don't know how much he spent on it but I think it was the challenge of doing it that he really enjoyed.


I wathed Julia Child do that once and it was fascinating, though I would never want to try it myself.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I guess it's like getting all three at once, like you said, and having to cook only one.
> I wathed Julia Child do that once and it was fascinating, though I would never want to try it myself.


I will try to visit Canada next year for TG, as I have a friend who invites me every year, I will have to take her up on the offer.


----------

